# Mad Cow Disease Q's & A's



## Bill Lins (Oct 1, 2010)

Questions and answers about Mad Cow disease

Q. If I drink milk from an infected cow, will it harm me?
A. Of course not. I drink 5 glasses of milk a day and it doesnt bither me
a bot. I am the same today as I was tomorrow.

Q. So how can I tell if I am infected from this meat?
A. They say memory is affected. What was your question?

Q. What can you do with infected cattle? Killing them seems so inhumane.
A. Well I have 6 in my backyard and they think they are a herd of geese.

Q. Is it true the infected cows come from Canada?
A. Let's listen to the cows and see..... Eh Mooo, eh moo, eh meow

Q. Are there any infected cows in Quebec?
A. Again let's listen.... Le Moo, Le Moo, Le meow

Q. Can this disease be sexually transmitted?
A. Buddy, if you ask this question, switch to sheep.

Q. How can you detect Mad cow disease in a bull?
A. He would be the one wearing high heels.


----------



## MacFie (Oct 1, 2010)

Man, because of mad cow disease, I still can't give blood, eh?


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 1, 2010)

MacFie said:


> Man, because of mad cow disease, I still can't give blood, eh?


 
Explains a lot, what?  :wink:


----------



## MacFie (Oct 1, 2010)

Shhh, don't tell them aboot me, eh?


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 1, 2010)

Funny- other than my first wife, I was unaware that there were any mad cows in Dallas. Ya learn something ever day.  :wink:


----------



## MacFie (Oct 1, 2010)

Early life in Germany(all mad cows), raised in Washington(many mad cows), and now I'm invading Texas.....We shall fight for, bovine freedom!!!(look up "Cows with Guns" for reference)


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 1, 2010)

All those supporting The Moovement, raise your right hooves!  (Uh, just the front one or else you'll fall over).


----------



## MacFie (Oct 1, 2010)

Unless you're really, really talented.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 2, 2010)

bill_lins77488 said:


> funny- other than my first wife, i was unaware that there were any mad cows in dallas.


 
hahaha omg


----------



## Traveling Man (Oct 3, 2010)

The other day we went to the Texas Roadhouse and I ordered my steak rare, the waiter then asked about the madcow; I told him she'll have her steak well done!


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 3, 2010)

Ouch!  :lol:


----------



## Bro. Bennett (Feb 22, 2011)

Truly mean, but I guess it keeps us from picking at those durn Goat Herders and Chicken Farmers....


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 23, 2011)

I heard _*aboot*_ this Canadian fellow who married a madcow and spent the remainder of his life _*in the penalty box.*_


----------

